# Filter Noise?



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

I have an AquaClear Powerhead 301 filter, which uses a small 8 or 9" tube to intake air to help oxygenate the tank, but it is making a slightly annoying noise. It is a.. I'd say a high pitch sucking noise, which is actually quite loud. I'm hoping that someone out there knows something i can do to reduce this noise.. *c/p*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What exactly on the powerhead is making the noise? The impeller, the inlet, or the air eductor? I would disconnect the air eductor, make sure the impeller housing is purged of air and primed, and then run it. Just my thoughts though...


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Plug the hole or turn it off?

Sorry can't help. Don't use filters.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

how about ear plugs?





naaaaaaaaa


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

It's just a sucking noise coming from a small vacuum tube (vacuum as in the water rushes underneath it, pulling air through the tube)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Try purging the line of all air and see if any more is introduced. Is the inlet fully submerged so it's not pulling air in with the water?


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

The tube is meant to take in air... The powerhead takes water from the bottom of the tank and shoots it out the top, but there is a tube on the top, out of the water, that combines air with the flowing water, to oxygenate the tank, this tube is making a sucking noise as it pulls in air to the powerhead


----------

